# Fork upgrade on a cervelo



## RAFIUDEEN (Apr 6, 2012)

I have seen many cyclist and pics having the wolf fork replaced with the stock fork in their respective Cervelos would like to know if the ride dramatically changes with the upgrade or more or less the same when it comes to a Cervelo S1 2010 model and a R 5 2011 model.

Thanks friends


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

RAFIUDEEN said:


> I have seen many cyclist and pics having the wolf fork replaced with the stock fork in their respective Cervelos would like to know if the ride dramatically changes with the upgrade or more or less the same when it comes to a Cervelo S1 2010 model and a R 5 2011 model.
> 
> Thanks friends


Are you looking to replace the stock fork with a Wolf? If so, don't do it. The 3T is an upgrade over the Wolf.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

My R3-SL came with an upgrade of a Easton EC90 fork, goes well. As for how it handles over the original, not sure, but I am thinking about swapping my standard S2 fork over to the same Easton fork.

cheers

Pete


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm not sure I understamd what you're asking.
I believe Cervelo switched to 3T forks pre 2010, (atleast here in Canada) and that they were swapping the wolf forks out as a replacement with the 3T;s for earlier years. As for the ride... it's strange, coming from both Look hsc6 and Time forks I find the 3T lacks on my R3sl and have considered swapping it out, but not to Wolf. However on my S2, the 3T tracks fine. Why would you want to go to Wolf? Whats the deal with your 3T? Does Wolf still make forks?


----------



## RAFIUDEEN (Apr 6, 2012)

ok...i might consider an upgrade it the ride is substantially improved to the 3 t fork since i saw the fork in many pics since the feed bck of 3 t fork is great will stick to them foe now thanks guys


----------

